

Rude Programmers - arsalanb
http://arsalanbashir.com/rude-programmers/

======
ky3
Timely question, thanks for the write-up. I wish there were reminders like
this every month because I've been reflecting on how true Amy Hoy's
observation is, that HN fellates intellectual superiority.

I don't believe such acts promote health.

Some inspiring programmers actually work very hard keeping scientific:

[http://w3facility.org/question/help-me-learn-to-program-
with...](http://w3facility.org/question/help-me-learn-to-program-with-
humility/)

I grow their numbers by calling them out whenever I can.

------
spacemanmatt
The best programmers I have worked with:

1) Taught interpersonal skills and leadership by example. Constantly.

2) Taught coding and software design skills by example. Constantly.

3) Acted in the best interest of our shared goals to get our whole team up to
full speed, rather than pretended like programming is a solo sport, to the
benefit of our projects.

Looks like arrogance didn't make the list.

